# Agnes's new condo! (pictures)



## agnesthelion (Jun 19, 2012)

..........


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 19, 2012)

It looks really good. And, she seems to really like it c:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, so far so good


----------



## wendymac (Jun 19, 2012)

That's is amazing!! And she's adorable, too. I'm glad she figured out a new home was a good thing!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, she is loving it. I have been catching her in there relaxing even when she has free run. So relieved she is liking it!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 23, 2012)

I love it! Looks great!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup Fantastic!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Melissa and Larry. She just keeps settling in more and more. She loves it!


----------



## SApple (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good! I may copy it. I've got cube grids coming out my ears and a full sheet of coroplast that I used for my guinea pigs. It'd just be a matter of re-cutting it. 
:idea mmm...


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice :biggrin2:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Sharon and April. I love the size and layout of it. Gives her alot of square foot space but doesn't take up alot of floor space. It's working out well!


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful setup! She looks so happy in her new home!:big wink:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks mr tibbar and welcome!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 24, 2012)

The cage looks great and Agnes is adorable!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Maria! Glad you looked


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 25, 2012)

Ripley is jealous.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 25, 2012)

NICE!
How many cubes did that take?

I want to attempt to be crafy, I just have no idea how many of these cube things I need.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you say you bought a kit somewhere? I would like to build a cage like that for my two, but don't know how to make the door?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol Mia...


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Mariah and Maria....yes , bought this kit through wonderland cages. I have no idea how many cubes because it came partially assembled and so we didn't have to break down any cubes. It was pricier than building your own, but my hubby works alot of hours and it was overwhelming me trying to be crafty  so we just went with the kit. Ours is the one on their homepage minus ramps, we opted for steps instead.
Here is the link:
http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 25, 2012)

That is just awesome! Thanks Lisa!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## SApple (Jun 25, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> NICE!
> How many cubes did that take?
> 
> I want to attempt to be crafy, I just have no idea how many of these cube things I need.


Maria: It looks like a 3x2. You would need 6 grids for front and back plus 4 for the sides per level. The top and bottom are another 6 each.

So here's the math: 10 grids x 3 levels equals 30 grids. 6 grids for the top plus 6 grids for the bottom equals 12 grids. 30 plus 12 is 42 grids total.

:big wink:


----------



## SApple (Jun 25, 2012)

*Mariah wrote: *


> Did you say you bought a kit somewhere? I would like to build a cage like that for my two, but don't know how to make the door?


Mariah: Zip tie three grids together. When you attach them to the cage only zip tie to the floor of each level.


________________________ floor of level two: zip tie door two here, it will swing down

________________________ floor of level one; zip tie door one here, it will swing down


Hopes this makes sense. It sounds a lot more logical in my my head than it looks in print.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

^^^yup...sounds right to me I just had no idea how to explain


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 25, 2012)

That lOols really nice!!! And seems like it maybe wasn't to difficult to make? Hmmmmm.. Thanks for ideas!!! :idea


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Elizabeth! Agnes loves it!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 26, 2012)

*SApple wrote: *


> *MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *
> 
> 
> > NICE!
> ...


You're just awesome! Thank you Sharon :biggrin:


----------

